# Trying To Get Info On This Rust Rocket



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 26, 2016)

Picked this crusty frame up a while ago and I am looking for info on it. Called a hawk. Thinking of of putting some 27inch Schwinn 10 speed rims on it and a positron shifting system on it make a 5 speed. Gonna call it the tetanus speed! Thanks for looking


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

Good gawd man! You're getting rust all over your driveway!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 27, 2016)

That's related to he 1960s Roadmaster & Skyrider Middle weight bikes...


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Good gawd man! You're getting rust all over your driveway!



i am more worried about the tetanus shot i need to ride it after i fix it up! it has seen some weather


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 29, 2016)

Slapped some rims on it and rode it. Well until the chain snapped off. But it was semi functional. Got it soaking in penetrant oil now so I can start tearing g it down soon.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2016)

The guys on Rat Rod Bikes would love this crusty ride!

This was built by AMF Roadmaster for Hawk Department Stores. They were a very small operation. The head badge is worth more than the bike.

The bike was built in the 1960's, roughly 1963-1968.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2016)

The fork is also bent.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the info! Maybe I should hit upnthe rat rod bikes page and see if anyone wants to buy it. What do you think the head badge is worth? I have a hard time selling bikes hahaha


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lance Vangraham said:


> I have a hard time selling bikes hahaha




Can't be sure as I haven't noticed a Murray like this since the 60's. Or for that matter maybe an Huffy but it's because, like wally worlds bikes today, they began rusting on the shelf then, braking the very first day riden. [grin] regardless, to this extent: "I have a hard time selling bikes' You might want to reconsider whatever you're dredging out of the swamp whereas, in these cases, throwback is less than keeper. :eek:


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2016)

AMF and Murray were cheaper bikes than Huffman and Schwinn. But even they are better than the crap at Wal-Mart today.

Honestly, man, if you wanted to sell this, I would find a set of rusty old wheels and a metal basket and hock it on Craigslist. I've sold bikes like this for $40-$60 as garden decor and restaurant decor.

I wouldn't ship this, just sell local.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2016)

If you think you want to make a Rat Rod out of it, I'd go all Rat Fink on this bad boy!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 30, 2016)

Lance Vangraham said:


> Thanks for the info! Maybe I should hit upnthe rat rod bikes page and see if anyone wants to buy it. What do you think the head badge is worth? I have a hard time selling bikes hahaha




The headbadge is unique, and a bit odd. It's worth what someone is willing to pay. At the same time though, it's part of the charm of the bike. Unless I'm scrapping a bike or a badge is incredibly valuable, I don't usually sell the badge off the frame.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 30, 2016)

thanks guys. i only paid 15 bucks for it. probably just rat rod it out and put it on craigslist after the fact. or take it to the iron ranch swap meet in september. Pretty sure it will clean up a bit fairly easy. Rough sand it and clear coat would go a long ways. i Have had really good luck removing rust with diet soda and tin foil, or a brass brush and diet soda. just takes some elbow grease.


----------

